# How a 30 round magazine could save lives



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I truly beleave that 30 round magazine in a defense rifle could save lives yours and the bad guys.
In a home invasion situation home invaders tend to come in multiples 3 or more. When You know you are in trouble and being raided 
rather than screaming "I have a gun" I think I would get my family behind me and just start spraying bullets everywhere. Maybe
even have a family join me laying down defense fire. Raiders come in pacts for a good reason it's safer for them to out number you
to take control or kill all of you. But if from the word go if you let be known that you are not at the bottom of the food chain I think 
they would back off and look for easier pray somewhere else. The point would not be to kill them but rather to maintain your own safety
Of coarse if you dropped a few of them it would get the point across quicker. A burst of 100 rounds coming from two shooters would
give anyone second thoughts. ....... Thoughts? ........

I don't like to refer to my rifle as a "assault rifle" I bought mine for defense
A 50 or 100 round magazine would work well also


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Make sure to put lots of rounds thru the bathroom and kitchen so you can get a remodel out of it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You need to decide if you're using clips or magazines. The only clips I have seen hold 10 rounds each. 3 to fill a 30 round magazine.

To the other issue. If I tried the spray and pray thing, it wouldn't matter who was trying to break in. My wife would be pissed off.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

recommend controlled, accurate fire.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm not quite sure what just happened.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I started deer hunting as a kid, I learned long ago how much space air and time is around an animal when you do not aim.

I am an increadable hip shooter, I have a gift.

Most do not have the ability to make good contact at reasonable distance with a rifle.

controlled fire contientiously placed rounds is the best way to go.

By your own admission they come in groups. 

You do not want to spray 30 rounds, hit nothing, and be in the middle of a reload when you find the other two.

You should not expend more than two rounds on any assailant.

Aim moron, you could hurt some one or something unintended.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

How did we win WWII without 30 round magazines?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

roy said:


> How did we win WWII without 30 round magazines?


Nukes?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Lots of FAIL here.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Lots of FAIL here.


Not if you take out the bathroom, kitchen and claim it on your home owners insurance! Remodel baby!!!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I truly beleave that 30 round magazine in a defense rifle could save lives yours and the bad guys.
> In a home invasion situation home invaders tend to come in multiples 3 or more. When You know you are in trouble and being raided
> rather than screaming "I have a gun" I think I would get my family behind me and just start spraying bullets everywhere. Maybe
> even have a family join me laying down defense fire. Raiders come in pacts for a good reason it's safer for them to out number you
> ...


Don't know about you but if I'm shooting, it's to kill the enemy/BG not send a warning but to stop them, period. I'm not about spray and pray, it's to target the BG's and take them out and if they have time they can pray before they meet their maker.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If your talking about normal daily civilian life, I would be very troubled at taking the life of anyone, even a home intruder. But IMHO if you don't remove the threat, it'll come back to bite you real bad. I've read newspaper stories in Chicago about an intruder who comes back after prison to exact revenge. 

If your talking about A SHTF event, all you'll do is make them wait a day or so and come back with more looters or come up with some different method to defeat you. I firmly believe it is necessary to do what is necessary. And like all the guys have said, aim, aim, aim. Don't waste the ammo unless you are the military or DLS. They can afford it. We can't!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Nukes?


30-06. The Nukes helped, but 30-06 and a butt load of kids who knew the value of hard work.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A 30/30 will take out the head ( toilet).

A friend moved out of a house by City Airport in DeToilet some 20 years ago.

We wanted to make sure squatters wouldn't move in, gunshots were common with folks shooting feral dogs. So we "Unloaded" on the house.

We read in the paper that a white couple was found in the dumpster dead 2 days later.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

First is, it's not how many rounds you send downrange. It's what you HIT!! Second is,, dead men can't testify!! Don't give someone a chance to come back and get you later or lie in court and possibly have you put in jail.. Make sure you put them in the ground. 'Yes sir your honor, I walked up and he was reaching for a weapon and I had to shoot him again..and again and again...."


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

All seriousness don't do warning shots, they will only put you in jail.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The best warning shot is the first shot... and it should go into the bad guy's head.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> All seriousness don't do warning shots, they will only put you in jail.


Here's what a warning shot will get ya.

Florida Woman Sentenced to 20 Years for Firing Warning Shot Wants Bail - ABC News


----------

